# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Good Places to Inject winstrol?

## HUUMMAANN

Im gonna be injecting winstrol everyday
Is shoulders a good place????
What is a good place to inject winstrol.....
Would buttocks be less painful???

----------


## GOATNUTS

> Im gonna be injecting winstrol everyday
> Is shoulders a good place????
> What is a good place to inject winstrol.....
> Would buttocks be less painful???


there isnt going to be to many spots that isnt going to painful bro. glutes would be my choice.

----------


## boywonder10101

When I am on winny, I only do glutes.

----------


## HUUMMAANN

ok if i only do glutes how should my spot rotation go?

----------


## Georgie

> there isnt going to be to many spots that isnt going to painful bro. glutes would be my choice.



Bro, you can't just keep injecting into the same place every day. You are going to build up too much scare tissue, plus its just going to be to tender. You are going to need to make a rotation. 6 places should be ok, 8 would be ideal. 

Do something like this

Day 1 R. Delt
Day 2 L. Delt 
Day 3 R. Quad
Day 4 L. Quad
Day 5 R. Glute
Day 6 L Glute

Then start over. If you want to add day 7 and 8 hit your calves, triceps, or pecs. The six day rotation is probably the easiest. You know you can just drink it, and it makes very little difference. I have used both methods, ED injections and ED orally and I hardley ever notice a difference. You can also inject like 3x a week and drink it on the other days in order to save yourself from so many pokes.

----------


## HUUMMAANN

so guys even thow its water based i can drink it?

----------


## Glock-19

glutes, quads, tri's. Human grade winni dosent hurt. Vet grade hurts like a sledghammer hit you there.

----------


## HUUMMAANN

ive got the zambon kind what u guys think about that

----------


## boywonder10101

I was waiting for someone to ask the infimous winny ? Yes bro. you can drink it.

----------


## HUUMMAANN

so same results with drinking ey??
or should i rotate
drink some shoot some?

----------


## BlInDsIdE

haha i see that ? everyday on here yet it somehow never gets old.....

----------


## mark956101957

Drink it- the pain is not worth it to me, it is worse than prop.

----------


## Georgie

> so guys even thow its water based i can drink it?


Yes.... you can't drink oil based. I think maybe you should read up before you jump into this. I hope you aren't taking winstrol alone or for too long, it can be quite harmful to your liver. You need to throw some test into your cycle. Winstrol will shut you down pretty hard and its terrible on the joints. Hope you have PCT set up correctly. Winstrol is a drug that should be used at the end of your cycle, to help harden up. Its a very bad stand alone choice.

----------


## Georgie

> Drink it- the pain is not worth it to me, it is worse than prop.



Sorry... not to hijack the thread, but I always hear people complaining about pain from winstrol . I have tried every thing from zambons to ugl ttokkyo, QV and many other vet grade. I have never felt pain from winstrol.

----------


## HUUMMAANN

im running it with test for 2months 
50mg winstrol everyday and 400mg test every week

NOW MY BIG QUESTION IS WHAT SHOULD I DO WITH IT DRINK IT OR SHOOT IT,, ITS WATER BASED I JUST WANT SOME THAT IS EXPERIENCED TO TELL ME WHAT TO DO

----------


## Georgie

> im running it with test for 2months 
> 50mg winstrol everyday and 400mg test every week
> 
> NOW MY BIG QUESTION IS WHAT SHOULD I DO WITH IT DRINK IT OR SHOOT IT,, ITS WATER BASED I JUST WANTING SOME THAT I EXPERIENCED TO TELL ME



No need to shout and act like an ass. Its your preference man, it does not make much of a differnce one way or the other. Just use it at the last 2 months of your cycle. Me personally, I usually inject 3-4x a week and drink it on other days to save some pokes. Seriously instead of shouting you could have just used the search button, this is all very common knowlege and can be found on a million different places on this board.

----------


## HUUMMAANN

Ok Problem Solved Lol

----------


## scottroxx

I am going to be doing a similar stack soon and would inject it for sure !!! do a shot of test and winny together , yes, you can mix the two !!! load a shot of test first and then winny so the winny goes in first , just make sure you compansate !! inject it slowly as it is water not oil and add more pressure as you start injecting the test oil !!! and inject in a larger muscle group cause you are now shooting 2 cc's, legs or ass would be the best. so do your single shot of winny in a smaller muscles ED and when doing the combined shot use a bigger muscle EOD.

----------


## VAlifter

Just did my first shot of vet grade winny yesterday in left glute, no pain at all. In fact, I thought it was by far the easiest injection I've ever done.

----------


## Booz

:0gulp:   :0gulp:

----------


## Swifto

Drink it with some grapefruit juice to aid absobtion

----------


## Logan13

Shoot it ED with test prop, or just drink it. Are you taking winny all by itself?
You can rotate delts/thighs/glutes, but remember that you have more than one spot on your thighs for injection....I use 4 thigh injection sites(each leg) and one delt injection site/arm.

----------


## MaxPayne

> Drink it- the pain is not worth it to me, it is worse than prop.


Were you shooting vet gear?I know human grade doesnt hurt at all.  :AaGreen22:

----------

